# fibroid within wall of womb help!



## theatrefan (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Everyone

My doctor told me the fibroid within the wall of my womb has grown to 5 cm since he saw me last July. I was so upset I did not ask him all the questions I should have asked him. I had a failed ivf last October.I think the fibroid grew during the stimmulation in the ivf. I think that oestrogen increases during stimmulation and the oestrogen makes the fibroid bigger. I feel that I am in a catch 22 situation as I need to have stimmulation for the ivf to work and the stimmulation makes the fibroid bigger. I am terrified as if the fibroid is 5 cm now what will it grow to during stimmulation and will it get even bigger if I managed to get pregnant? I am afraid that the fibroid will grow so big that it will push against the baby if I get pregnant and either cause a miscarriage or the baby would be deformed.
My doctor told me it is too risky to remove it. If I had it removed I could only afford one more round of ivf but maybe if I do not remove it it may stop me from having a baby. So I am in a catch 22 situation. I thought if I could take something that would shrink it, it may be cheaper. I read on the internet that Lupron may shrink a fibroid. Has anyone taken Lupron to shrink a fibroid or taken anything else to shrink a fbroid.
Has anyone had a fibroid within the wall of their womb about 5cm before they had any ivf and managed to have a baby? I have three major odds stacked against me which are my age 44 and a half, the fibroid and my natural killer cells reading is too high. I would love to hear from someone to give me some hope as I feel so alone with this problem.

Best wishes
Theatrefan


----------



## scareybetty (Dec 12, 2013)

Have you had a hysteroscopy yet to confirm this  - sounds like its a very confusing situation - could you get more advice a second opinion


----------



## theatrefan (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi scarey betty,

Thanks for your reply. I have found out about a fairly new procedure called MRG FUS which may get rid of my fibroid. I will find out in a few weeks if my fibroid is suitable to be treated by MRG FUS. My gp has told me if she had a fibroid she would have it removed by MRG FUS. It is a non invasive procedure.

Regards
Theatrefan


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

My first IVF  failed  beginning of December. It was ridiculous how late my period was. I had to be given something to make me bleed, until I noticed pain in my tummy. I requested that my GP sent me to hospital for ultra sound. 7 small cysts were found in the lining of my womb. I was sent away with no explanation from anyone. I decided I wanted another scan so today-nearly 2 month later 3 cysts were found that are bigger one is 8 and  have  moved out of the lining. Again, sent home without a clue.  Never had this before. Also my periods are messed up. I  just thought the cysts were  from  the IVF drugs. I did ready that they affect with fertility-implantation.

so I'm in the same boat, does anyone  know what causes them?


----------

